
Heatwave in Europe set to push up UK food prices - blimey74
Heatwave in Europe set to push up UK food prices<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theguardian.com&#x2F;business&#x2F;2018&#x2F;aug&#x2F;03&#x2F;heatwave-in-europe-set-to-push-up-uk-food-prices?CMP=Share_AndroidApp_Submit_to_HN
======
gus_massa
You should put the link in the "URL" field and leave the "Text" field blank.
This types of submissions get a penalty here.

Also, what is "CMP=Share_AndroidApp_Submit_to_HN"???

